# travelling



## damast56 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys, new on here so hopefully you will be gentle with me.
Am travelling overseas next month and want to know what equipment I should take given that weight is a factor.
I am currently using a Canon 500D, I have a range of lenses but dont think its necessary to take them all. What do you guys think I should be taking.  Also, do you have any suggenstions of how or where to download my photos as I tend to go way overboard with them so need to transfer them off cards, is an IPad ok or should I take an external hard drive? Questions, questions.....any answers?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think that anybody can tell you _what_ you will be comfortable traveling with.  Personally, I'd end up taking too much gear and grumble about the weight...but then be glad that I had the gear with me.  There are some photographers who prefer the convenience of something like an 18-200mm lens, even though it will sacrifice image quality.  

As for image storage, there are many options.  But if size & weight are you concern, then memory cards may still be the best option.  16 Gig or even 32 Gig cards can be had for a decent price these days.  Memory cards take up almost no space and they don't require batteries or charging.  

You could go with small 'portable data storage' device.  Some have viewing screens, some don't.  But either way, they will need batteries or to be charged.
Portable Data Storage


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 1, 2012)

where are you going?
How long are you staying?
How much will you travel in-country?

All of that really impacts what I take on a trip.
If I'm flying there and have a car in-country and will be there for a while I take a lot.
If I'll be traveling a lot by bus or train I take less because I'll be carrying everything.
If it's country I'll probably never get back to, that will affect the equipment choice for me.
If I am traveling with my wife, I take less because I'll be caring for her and I won't be shooting as much.

For example, in 2010 year I went solo to Myanmar for 3 weeks and took 2 bodies, 4 lenses and assorted other stuff.
This last winter, my wife and I went to Italy for 3 weeks and I took one big ff body (D700),  a single lens (24-70) and a nice P&S (EP-3)

So tell us a bit more about what you ahve and all the rest of the details.

Lew


----------



## damast56 (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for the help guys... ok I will be flying to the US and staying two weeks will be travelling mainly by bus, but also doing a cruise. I have decided not to take my "good" tripod as its way too heavy but will probably take a smaller one "just in case". I was also thinking of taking my 50mm 1.4 for landscapes and my trusty 18-55.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, what are you options (what do you have)?  What do you like to shoot?


----------

